# Squeaky has an abscess :/



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Abscess is growing on her side... Has been about 5 days now. Appeared suddenly overnight and remained the same for a few days and then has grown again since last night. It's about the size of a small pea now and looks like it may burst soon. Just looking for best plan for when it does to mitigate infection.

Found this:

*Bacterial Infection/Open Red Sores*
•Symptoms: Betta has open red sores or red patches (that aren’t ammonia burns), lethargy, no apetite, clamped, sits at bottom or top, color loss.
•Treatment: Perform daily 100% water changes and clean the gravel thoroughly (at least 3/4 water change for larger tanks). Treat the entire tank. Treat conservatively with Aq.Salt at 1-2tsp/gal but do not continue for more than 10 days. If that fails, use API Tetracycline, API Erythromycin, API Triple Sulfa OR Mardel’s Maracyn I & II. PP is also effective.

I am in Canada so antibiotic meds are not available. I do have aq salt/rooibos tea and could also grab some Seachem StressGuard if that would help prevent/treat infection.

She is in a 3.5 gallon, heated/filtered tank at 78-79°. I have had her for almost 2 yrs (since she was a tiny baby!). Parameters are always within range (0,0, 10-20). She eats 4-5 Northfin Betta Bits twice a day. Sometimes I sub Fluval Big Bites. No freeze dried. No tank mates. Has been super healthy until this last week. Her appetite is unchanged, still interactive but has been laying down/napping a bit more than usual (of course, that could just be her age too). Edit: weekly water changes of 50% using gravel vac. Once a month I cup her and do a water change but also swish gravel to deep clean it (using tank water).

I have a 2.5 gallon that can be used as a hospital tank should full water changes become needed.

Should I leave her in her usual tank and just see what happens or is there something I can do now?

My poor baby


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Heavy IAL or Rooibos is my go-to. I use StressGuard for Betta that have bitten their fins during transit. Salt wouldn't hurt, either. Make it really mild and up to medicinal dose if/when the abscess opens.

And easier way to deep clean if substrate is gravel is to shove the cylinder all the way in the gravel and vacuum one spot until it runs clean; then switch to another spot. I did that with every water change.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Thanks Linda... That was my thought process too. 

I do plunge the vacuum pretty intently but use a mini sized vac so it isn't very strong (the delicate balance of a small tank and a vacuum that won't drain it in 2 mins LOL)


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Agreed with everything said. I would avoid the 100% water changes though as they can be very stressful.

Does the abscess look more hard or fluid-filled? Is it symmetrical in shape or kinda lopsided?


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Agreed with everything said. I would avoid the 100% water changes though as they can be very stressful.
> 
> Does the abscess look more hard or fluid-filled? Is it symmetrical in shape or kinda lopsided?


I have just been doing her usual water changes for now - it hasn't burst yet... I suspect it is fluid filled... It seems to fill/partially drain at times. Super strange. Appetite and behaviour still the same. I have Seachem StressGuard now too. It does seem fairly symmetrical...


----------

